# December 2016 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to December's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, SunnyDraco!*

SunnyDraco (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Acadianartist (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tazzie (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

karliejaye (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxy7 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Wimpys Smart Cash (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

77Lisa (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Chaz80 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Golden Horse (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

elle1959 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DannyBoysGrace (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Taralynn (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ShirtHotTeez (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nattatonka (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Coops Girl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HorseCourage (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

saddlebred99 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lostastirrup (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sally Sue (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

StormRider13 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bekahragsdale (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LilyandPistol (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Werecat (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

dernhelm1984 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ThunderingHooves (0 votes)


----------

